# Thumb ORIF coding help!



## AR2728 (Nov 11, 2010)

Diagnosis: thumb metacarpal comminuted intra-articular Rolando fracture

Procedure:  ORIF, thumb

physician states 26615, hospital states to bill 26665-----any advice???


----------



## jdemar (Nov 11, 2010)

*Rolando fx is*

a comminuted intra-articular fx through the base of the first metacarpal bone, the bone located just proximal to the thumb.  Looks like the hospital is correct.


----------

